# Solved: Memorex CD-R won't burn



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I bought a stack of Memorex CD-R media and I quickly discovered that on our HP Pavilion a1410y, these will not burn an mp3, no matter what program I use. If I switch to a Staples brand CD-R, it burns normally. I tried the Memorex CD-R blanks in two other desk tops,another HP in W7, and the Dell in W XP and they burned normally.
Thanks, John


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try burning the Memorex CDs at a slower speed.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks. I went and tried that, lowering the speed to 24X then 16X and no luck. I tried burning this as a data disc and still no luck.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

16X might still be too fast. Try it at very low speed, like 8X or 4X.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried that and it worked! I am not understanding why two other PC's don't have this issue. If I replaced the cd/dvd burner would that allow me to burn at the higher speeds?
Thanks, John


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's hard to tell but replacing the burner with one similar to the ones on your other PCs should be able to let you burn at higher speeds. There may be a compatibility issue between that burner and the Memorex CDs.


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I bought an Asus IDE cd/dvd drive and installed it in the extra drive tray and it burned a memorex CD at 48X speed. I didn't really need to, but the price was right.


----------

